# Ezelsbrug



## eno2

Geen of slechte equivalenten in Spaans en Engels. Frans en Duits doen het nog het best. 

Gedächtnisstütze mémento 
*truco mnemotécnico*

A propos: Kent er iemand een goed viertalig woordenboek? Nederlands=>Engels -Frans-Duits -Spaans. Bestaat dat? Vanuit het Nederlands zal het wel niet bestaan...


----------



## Suehil

Je hebt wel 'mnemonic' in het Engels.  Hogere register maar toch vaak gebruikt.


----------



## bibibiben

Iets hoger register dan _ezelsbruggetje_: geheugensteuntje.


----------



## eno2

Eselsbrücke  bestaat in het Duits...


----------



## bibibiben

Een nog wat hoger register: _mnemotechniek_. Meer een woord dat in wetenschappelijke kringen gebruikt zou kunnen worden. Datzelfde geldt voor _mnemonische techniek_.


----------



## perpend

Tut mir Leid, wenn ich hier mal mitschreibe. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es "solo-Dutch" hier zugeht.

Was Englisch betrifft, sagen wir, "learning crutch/aid", nach meiner Meinung. I think most people wouldn't even understand "mnemonic", and would think it's a disease, although it's perfectly correct for linguists.

Verstehe ich richtig, eno, dass du ein Woerterbuch suchst, wo man Nederlaendisch gegen Deutsch, Franzoesisch, Spanish und Englisch checken kann?

So etwas waere der Renner.


----------



## ThomasK

perpend said:


> Verstehe ich richtig, eno, dass du ein Woerterbuch suchst, wo man Nederlaendisch gegen Deutsch, Franzoesisch, Spanish und Englisch checken kann?
> 
> So etwas waere der Renner.


Kijk eens naar woxikon.nl - in 7 of 8 talen...


----------

